# Runny poo



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi there
Lolly had loose poo yesterday but yesterday evening it was liquid  Then last night she woke me at 12.30am whimpering by my side of the bed so I thought she might need to go outside which she did. It was dark so I couldn't see what was coming out but she squatted a number of times to do a poo. Then again this morning it is liquid. She is her normal bouncy self still with an appetite and hasn't had any change to her diet - she is on Barking Heads (apart from one NI meal on Sunday night which I don't think would take this long to affect her). 

I'm just wondering if I should fast her for a little while? I haven't given her her breakfast and she hasn't asked for it yet.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would. Till lunch time, then just give her a tiny amount, like a couple of teaspoonful. See how it goes and the maybe the same tonight.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh maybe fast her until this evening then give her some rice and chicken which is nice and plain, just in case she has picked up a wee bug. Then see what her poo is like after this meal. If its still runny in the morning I would take her to the vet for a check over. Leave plenty of water or if she isn't keen some icecubes. Hope she is ok. Maybe she misses Millie..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Janet, she may have grabbed something on a walk or something. you might find if you just feed her normal and she might be ok. or switch to the Chicken and Rice....we have found with Lady's tummy that if we switch on just one day of funny tummy, she really doesn't need to switch to the chicken and rice. if she goes on two days then I switch her for a bit


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Millie's still here so it's not that. Just waiting for her to be collected now. Normally Lolly would be pestering me to feed her if I'm a bit late with her breakfast and she hasn't asked all day so I think she must know that her tummy is a bit upset. I think I'll see how she goes and maybe wait until she asks for food again.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I do wonder if the weather we have had has contributed to an increase in gastrointestinal infections. Both mine have had runny poo, Hattie was quite ill with hers and needed a vet visit plus keeping me up all night with the need to poo or wretch every half hour(!). She is fine now but the joy of two dogs is Minton now has runny poo but as he is such a beefy chap he is copeing much better so no sleepless nights with him yet! The good thing is these things usually settle quite quickly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you can Janet I"d try and leave it 24 hrs then give her cooked chicken and rice with probiotic yogurt really small amounts a few teaspoons, every few hours and then see how she tolerates this. Mable was similar in spring, appeared well in herself, she was happy to be starved and she is normally so food orientated. She'd drunk from dirty puddles . Hope she's back to normal soon xxx


----------

